# JACK DEMPSEY SEXING HELP!!!!



## Toren23 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have 2 JD that i got 8 months ago as juveniles. Small one is 4 inches and big one is 6 inches. They seem to hang out together alot but the big one chases the small one during feeding time. They are the only 2 fish in a 75 gallon tank. Thanks


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Small is female, big is male. Females have blue on the bottom of the gill covers. That and subtle differences in head and body shape, and fin length.


----------



## Toren23 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks. I have read about the color and head shape but wasn't sure. I always get good help and gain knowledge about my fish.


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi, I just got a JD and can't figure out his/her sex. Can you please tell me what you think? I am thinking it is a male?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

I would say male. Can you get a pic of the whole fish?


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

Sure, here you go...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice. Definitely male.


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks so much!

DC


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey, I am looking for a female and found a local ebay seller who has several (4) JD's but is not sure what sex they are. Can you look at these 4 images and tell me if any are female?


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

Here are some better pics...


----------

